# Random hysterical crying for no apparent reason?



## bauchtanz (Nov 15, 2005)

Last night I was getting DD ready for bed. She wasn't overly tired, I actually thought I was going to have to wear her out some to get her to bed.

Anyway - I was in the middle of changing her diaper and she started crying, really hard. She was hysterical. I couldn't even get her diaper on as she was lunging at me to pick her up. So there I am, holding my 1/2 naked baby, with her jammies 1/2 on, and only one side of the diaper snapped on. She couldn't stop herself from crying, she was choking she was crying so hard. After a while I tried to put the diaper the rest of the way on, which sent her over the edge even more. Finally about 10 minutes later I got her calmed down.

??????????????

We have never done CIO, nor has daycare. The diaper had no pins, it was a fuzzy bunz. I don't know what was going... maybe she was scared?

I am only concerend because on Monday night when DH was watching her and I was out she did something simmilar, and could not be consoled while held, or when put down. DH tried both (sometimes, she is in that independent phase, she wants nothing to do with daddy).

Thoughts? I even sweeped her throat because I thought - well maybe she is choaking on something ---- but there was nothing.

It worries me that this has happened twice, recently. It isn't her normal "I am wet, I need to nurse, I am tired crying."
BTW she is 10 months.


----------



## rambunctiouscurls (Oct 4, 2006)

my dd did that and I called the Pediatrician just because I got so scared. The pedi said she has reflux and prescribed her zantac. But my dd also throws up a lot and cries after she burps as well... so does your baby have any other symptoms?


----------



## bauchtanz (Nov 15, 2005)

Strangley she has been throwing up LOTs, esp for her age.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Crying hysterically for no reason? My baby is doing that this very minute!
My pediatrician has named it late colic.


----------



## mamma.mia (Oct 11, 2006)

I know it's cliche, but could it be gas? When mine were small and did that, it was always a tummy bubble. Doc gave us latex gloves and told us to fill em up with warm water and hold them under their tummy. Worked every time!


----------



## dylan (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't think babies cry "for no reason" - as I am sure you'd agree...if it's not reflux - which you may want to check out - or some other physical reason (gas? I don't know about crying that hard, but maybe...was her tummy tight? Was she arching or seem uncomfortable physically?)

Sometimes things happen that trigger old memories of past experiences. Sometimes colic is colic, and sometimes its a lot of need to "tell the story" about something.

Could she have had a birth memory? What happened during birth, or prenatally - emotionally or physically for you or her?

It sounds really scary. I knew someone else that had a babe cry like that and it did turn out to be reflux....esp with the throwing up.

Keep us posted. (no pun intended.)
Hugs to you both.


----------

